# What's for dinnner?  Anyone we know?  :)



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 13, 2013)

Just a quick lunch break laugh for you all.

My family and I were in the backyard doing a few chores while the kids played with the goats and dog.  We were getting pens ready for meat chicks, staking trees, and what not.  Julia, playing with Charlie, suddenly stopped dead, looked up at us with the most serious and pathetic expression on her baby face and asks, "He isn't a meat dog, right?"  

 

Well, she sure put that together...we have goats we keep and goats we eat, chickens we keep and ones we eat....why not this big, fast growing dog.  Poor girl.  Gave her some much needed reassurance that Charlie is not going on the table.


----------



## Fluffygal (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## babsbag (Mar 13, 2013)

That should go in one of those "Kids say the funniest things" columns you see in magazines. The only thing is, only us rancher types would undestand the humor.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 13, 2013)

Awww. I can see that. So cute. Poor kiddo.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 13, 2013)

I was very confused about why you put this post under livestock guardians..... thanks for sharing!


----------



## neener92 (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor Julia....but you can see she "gets" it about raising livestock for meat...so glad she knows that Charlie will never be on the menu...kids are so smart and cute!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 14, 2013)

, funny


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 14, 2013)

Out of the mouths of babes. I love it.


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 14, 2013)

You do understand that dog IS on the menu in the Asian countries !


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 14, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> That should go in one of those "Kids say the funniest things" columns you see in magazines. The only thing is, only us rancher types would undestand the humor.


So true.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 14, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> You do understand that dog IS on the menu in the Asian countries !


Yup, we have family there and friends in Guam.  

I love that girl.  Think she might love Charlie even more than I do.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2013)

That is so halarious!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Mar 15, 2013)

You have a thinker on your hands there!  Too funny.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2013)

When I was learning to tan hides, my then 3 yr old daughter asked me, in tears, if I was gonna skin her and hang her on the wall.....


----------

